# Asus P4P800-E Deluxe & S-ATA Raid Problem



## skydrak (5. Februar 2005)

So, da mir Montag alles nun komplett abgeraucht ist, habe ich mir nun neue Hardware zugelegt.

Nur folgendes Problem habe ich jetzt:

Mainboard usw ist installiert und funktionstüchtig. Möchte jedoch die beiden Festplatten (identische) im Raid-Verbund nutzen. Da es S-ATA Festplatten sind, müsste ich ja zum definieren des Arrays das Intel Raid Configuration Utility benutzen.

Im Handbuch steht auch das ich CTRL-I drücken soll, wenn während des Power-On Self Test folgende Nachricht erscheint:

Press CTRL-I to enter Raid configuration Utility.

Jedoch wird mir diese Meldung gar nicht angezeigt 

Weiß jemand rat?


----------

